# onto our 11th tx



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Will it ever work?  Has anyone ever had this many tx's and gone on to have a successful pg?
My life has been on stop for the last 6 years due to ttc.  I have 4 beautiful blasts left but I feel that I'm wasting them.  I used to cry and cry when everyone around me was having babies but over the years I have become numb.  I have become adept at ignoring them, so good in fact that it comes across as I can't stand babies.  If only they knew.


----------



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
I can't begin to understand how you feel as I have only had one transfer, which was unsucessful, but I didn't want to read and run. So sorry to read about all your heartache  . Have you had any of the tests to understand why you haven't been successful, such as immunity tests or a hysterography? 
I hope you get your dream of becoming a mum and wish you all the best.
K x


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

I also can't imagine what you must be going through, I've had 2 failed cycles, but I hope someone can give you a story of hope. You must be so strong to cope with all you have and I really  that it works out for you soon  xx


----------



## LexySmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

I totally understand how you feel Iv had 7 embys transferred and not a single positive


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaz, I've had most level 1s and am bein tested for the remainder now. I've had a hysteroscopy, echovist, used clexane, prednisolone, intralipids, endometrial scratch amongst other things!  So sorry to hear about your failed tx.  When will you do your next tx?


Leftleg, maybe I will be the one to give others hope in the future.  Here's hoping anyway    When will you do another tx?


Lexy,  I know where you are and how you feel.  I still believe that one day it will work.  I think if I lost that belief I couldn't go on.  What are your plans now?  Will you carry on?


This has cropped up in a few places this week.... Everything will be okay in the end.  If it isn't okay it isn't the end.


I like it!


----------



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi little a
I can completely relate when you say if you stop believing it will work, you couldn't go on as I feel the same. But the thing is we have to don't we. At what point do we say enough is enough? I was speaking to my husband about it last night. We are so miserable at the moment. We left the uk 3 years ago to move to Paris as my husband got a job here. I haven't been able to get my career going here (I earn so little compared to in the uk and have so much stress), I hate living in a flat, we have little money as everything is sooooo expensive, I have few friends and no family around for support and my husband is having no luck finding another job to give us more money to enjoy things a bit more. We are so lucky to have access to 4 free cycles in France (if we'd stayed in the uk we wouldn't have any free cycles as york doesn't pay for any), but my question is how long should we stay here just for the treatment when we are so miserable in every other aspect of our lives? Well the answer is I have to stay until it works but how long will that be? 

The problem is that I have so few eggs left that in each cycle our chances are slim so we could be here a lot longer. 

Start cycle 2 next month so will just have to keep everything crossed.

Good luck everyone.

K x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

it can and does work after so many BFNs. Come over to the multiple BFN thread in this forum and there you'll find some positive stories. Having multiple failures is hard enough without having to feel you are the only one. We have all had too many BFNs so you'll be with people who really do know how it feels   

I think our record is 13 BFNs and then a beautiful baby girl, oh and we have a 6/7 BFNs followed by a natural miracle amongst others.

As long as you have hope then there is a chance. Hang in there   

Katxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is the link that Nordicat mentioned  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278544.330


----------

